# RESOLVED! Baby Fuzzy Lop in Sheboygan, WI



## naturestee (Jul 5, 2008)

While I was in getting my new foster buns, I was asked to check out a new bun at the shelter too. The shelter director is worried about finding a proper home for her because she's a Fuzzy Lop. A _very_ fuzzy Fuzzy Lop, although that might just be from the baby fur. I didn't catch her name, but the little cutie is criminally young for being kept by her last owner for a month. I'm guessing 10 weeks old at most. Without the fluff she's smaller than my (rather small) hand.

I think she's a broken tort. No pictures yet. And she's a doll!:inlove:

Any takers? You know you want her!


----------



## myheart (Jul 6, 2008)

:whistling

onder: :rollseyes :dunno :huh

:help :stikpokeanic:

myheart


----------



## BSAR (Jul 12, 2008)

I want her. But my mom would say no. Plus I live to far from where she is. Hopefully you can get a pic! Only that will make me want her more!

I hope she goes to a great home!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 13, 2008)

Well Myheart managed to meet this bunny on Saturday and not take her home. That's some strong will! She came down to do some grooming on the poor bun. We started out trying to save the coat but it just wasn't going to happen. Thankfully Myheart is a trained groomer and was able to use a clippers to safely remove the big mat of fur on her shoulders before it was closing time. She might drive down again this coming Saturday to finish the job depending on if I'm able to find anyone else who's closer who could do it.

These pics are actually from the middle of the process. It didn't show up in the photo, but she had two big flaps of half-removed matted fur sticking up like big bat ears.












Even with an hour of very stressful grooming she (he? keep forgetting to check gender) was very well behaved. She licked my hands a lot because they were by her face, nothing for poor Myheart LOL! That's because she was the one doing the real work, I was just keeping bunny still.

I'm hoping that the bun's fur will grow back in a nicer way that's less prone to mats but there's no way to know. Anyone want a bunny that might require frequent shaving for the rest of it's life? Please? She pees in her litterbox!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 13, 2008)

Poor bunny! We had to pull one from the shelter two weeks ago that was so matted that the vet had to put him under anesthesia to shave him. He could barely walk. How can people let bunnies get this bad?


----------



## BSAR (Jul 14, 2008)

Ilove her colouring! What a cutie! I hope you can get her all nice and cleaned up well!


----------



## myheart (Jul 24, 2008)

I know that Naturestee has been busy with her foster babies and momma other wise I am sure sure would have updated this thread on the poor matted baby fuzzy lop.

I took another drive to Sheboygan last Saturday, and together, Naturestee and I were able to de-matt that little cutie. She has a very soft hair coat at this time either due to bad breeding, improper care,or because she has her baby coat yet. The poor little baby had to have been miserable with all of the matting. It was so tight that her skin had lost some of elasticity already and she is only a few months old. 

She had grown and developed so much in one week that she impressed me greatly. Her development is probably a combination of being inside and receiving proper care, and just growing up. Her personality is blooming and she seems to have quite the sense of humor. Every time she needed a break, she would run along the counter as far away from us as possible and groom on her matts that were just hanging off of her as they were getting shaved. Towards the end of the grooming session, she would run away and just flop. It was so funny to see this half-naked baby bun getting tired of the whole ordeal, that flopping just seemed so adult. Her actions just took both us by surprise that we had to laugh at her being so darn cute. I took pictures of her with my cell phone, but can't download them because that isn't part of my package. I will have to check with the phone company to see if there is any way to get the pics out of the phone and how much extra it will be. 

Naturestee and I really hope she will get adopted by people who will understand and care for her super-soft coat. We both hope that her coat will change either with age or with this shaving. The grooming was so much to ask a little baby bun to go through, but carrying skin-tight thick matting around would have been ten times worse. She really is a little trooper for bouncing back early in her life from such mistreatment. 

So if any one is interested in a newly-shaved baby fuzzy lop, contact Naturestee and, I am sure,she will gladly put you in contact with the shelter in Sheboygan. This baby just needs someone savy with hair-coat and tolerant of so much cuteness and personality. 

myheart

Just a quick side-note-- While we were working on baby-bun,the last bunof a litter from the Easter breeding season was adopted. He was so mellow and cute, that I was surprised he was at the shelter that long. Peace and blessing to that little guy and his new adoptive family.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 1, 2008)

Naturestee and MyHeart,

I am actually interested in the baby fuzzy lop. Do you know if it is a girl or boy? How old is it now and do you know if it is still available?

My oldest daughter has a american fuzzy lop that she just adores and she's talked often of getting another one to mate with him.

Let's talk some more.

Laura (LilBitsMom)


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2008)

Yay we have some interest in Dolla! I was planning on checking on her tomorrow anyway, so I'll make doubly sure I have time to get in and check on her.

She does look like a girl, that's what the paperwork says and that's what I thought she looked like when I last checked. I'll check again, you know how hard it can be to sex baby rabbits correctly. When she was brought in on July 5th I guessed her at 8-10 weeks and her fast growth and development of personality makes me think I guessed right. So she'd be about 12-14 weeks now.

I really hope her fur grows in nicer as honestly the texture of it now makes it an ungodly mess of mats. Although regular grooming would certainly make a difference- Dolla was apparently a toy for a small child and was kept in a hutch outside.

If this works out, I'm not sure how easy it will be to have you adopt her directly as I think they want the adopter to come in person. But if I remember right don't you work with Midwest Rabbit Rescue? Maybe we could transfer her to the rescue and then to you?

Anyway, before my mind works to hard on that I'll see if she's still there. I haven't been in for a week.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry Lilbitsmom, when I went in to the shelter yesterday Dolla had an adoption pending sign on her. But the good news is that her adopter is Boz, a forum member who also volunteers with the rabbits at the shelter. So she'll be getting a great home.


----------



## Boz (Aug 3, 2008)

I was looking around the forum and saw that you posted this. 
I just fell in love with her. She's super sweet and just loved to be held! If she was in her cage I'd sweet talk to her and one time she did a little binky before coming up to me. She's so adorable! 
I have taken some picture of her while I was at the shelter. I could post some if you'd all like! One of the cutest ones is with my cell phone. Although on the computer it's not so clear but it's still cute! hehe


----------



## myheart (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes!!!! More pics please!!! :biggrin2:

Do keep us all updated on her progress and her personality.

myheart


----------



## Boz (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll upload the pictures that I took with my camera later. For now here's the one from my cell phone:






Isn't she adorable?! :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Aug 4, 2008)

I swear she has grown and filled out a bit more in these past couple of weeks!!!! 

Take good care of that little girl...she is a sweetie .

myheart


----------



## Haley (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats great news! She is so adorable. Im so happy she found a great home!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm so excited that she found a good home and one where the person knows what is going on and will take good care of her coat especially.

Congrats to Boz! Have fun with her.

Thanks Naturestee for looking in on her when I was interested. I appreciate it.

I've been away from the computer for a couple of days, but what a nice surprise to find that the little one has been claimed by someone who knows what is going on.

Thanks again!

Laura


----------

